# Two places to watch for Class 4 self-driving without being sold snake oil



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Comma.ai and Tesla are the two honest sources on the state of A.I. and self-driving. Both are the at the front of the race and will straight up tell you we are hundreds of years at best from Class 4 self-driving that has acceptable accident rates..


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Utah Rep. Merrill Nelson, R-Grantsville, asked if it is safe to allow such cars on the road now.

*Utah Department of Transportation officials said they actually so far have proven to be far safer than human-operated vehicles. *

That's because those cars will never have problems with 
*A. drunken driving or distracted driving *- such as while* using a cellphone *- 
B. and their programming *forces them to obey speed limits
C. * and *other traffic laws.

"We are all really, really bad drivers,*" Spendlove said. *"We're distracted. We're tired*. We're doing all these things we shouldn't be doing."

*It's really the next step to getting toward zero fatalities*," said UDOT Deputy Director Jason Davis. He adds that 36,000 people die on the nation's roads each year, and 94 percent are caused by human error - which self-driving cars may reduce.

Besides improving safety, they also may allow the* blind, disabled, old and young who normally cannot drive to transport themselves.* They may allow roads to carry more cars because self-driving cars can follow each other at shorter intervals instead of the longer distances now needed to allow for human error.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Utah Rep. Merrill Nelson, R-Grantsville, asked if it is safe to allow such cars on the road now.
> 
> *Utah Department of Transportation officials said they actually so far have proven to be far safer than human-operated vehicles. *
> 
> ...


Great fake story you put together, Tomato.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Machines are inherently Dangerous without Human Supervision.

A.I . is flawed by Design.
Tigers function well without Human Supervision.

Lets turn Tigers Loose on the Streets !


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think this video goes good with where this thread is going
[youtube]


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like tomato has got himself a new username.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The guys actually a poorly informed idiot who put up no evidence for his argument nor did anyone challenge him on it.

https://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2019/02/08/lawmakers-take-first-step/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> The guys actually a poorly informed idiot who put up no evidence for his argument nor did anyone challenge him on it.
> 
> https://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2019/02/08/lawmakers-take-first-step/


That's what the SDC companies do. They just put false claims out there to keep the investor money rolling in.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Great fake story you put together, Tomato.


*You're embarrassing yourself and *@tohunt4me @everythingsuber and ur fellow Tomato crowd: @iheartuber @goneubering
*google: Utah approves self driving*
do ur homework, u take detachment from reality to new self humiliation levels
absent of any credibility
thx U 

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...ll-navigates-first-legislative-challenge.html
ONCE AGAIN

Utah Rep. Merrill Nelson, R-Grantsville, asked if it is safe to allow such cars on the road now.

*Utah Department of Transportation officials said they actually so far have proven to be far safer than human-operated vehicles. *

That's because those cars will never have problems with
*A. drunken driving or distracted driving *- such as while* using a cellphone *-
B. and their programming *forces them to obey speed limits
C. *and *other traffic laws.

"We are all really, really bad drivers,*" Spendlove said. *"We're distracted. We're tired*. We're doing all these things we shouldn't be doing."

*It's really the next step to getting toward zero fatalities*," said UDOT Deputy Director Jason Davis. He adds that 36,000 people die on the nation's roads each year, and 94 percent are caused by human error - which self-driving cars may reduce.

Besides improving safety, they also may allow the* blind, disabled, old and young who normally cannot drive to transport themselves.*They may allow roads to carry more cars because self-driving cars can follow each other at shorter intervals instead of the longer distances now needed to allow for human error.


everythingsuber said:


> The guys actually a poorly informed idiot who put up no evidence for his argument nor did anyone challenge him on it.
> 
> https://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2019/02/08/lawmakers-take-first-step/


 doesn't matter ur protesting, does it 
Stand on your head
maybe that will stop technology 

RiverDance an irish jig with @iheartuber @goneubering @tohunt4me and @uberdriverfornow
maybe that will Stop technology 








Time Tide and Tech Wait for No Man


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> *You're embarrassing yourself and *@tohunt4me @everythingsuber and ur fellow Tomato crowd: @iheartuber @goneubering
> *google: Utah approves self driving*
> do ur homework, u take detachment from reality to new self humiliation levels
> absent of any credibility
> ...


Notice he said "may" alot as it stands you cannot say when automomus vehicles will arrive. 
As it stands you would be dead in an hour being driven in one. That's a long way from what a poorly informed political figure is suggesting. As for helping the disabled it would be more like culling then.

When do Waymo think a fully automomus vehicle will be on the road? I'd be interested why your view differs from someone less ignorant of where the technology is at.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Notice he said "may" alot as it stands you cannot say when automomus vehicles will arrive.
> As it stands you would be dead in an hour being driven in one. That's a long way from what a poorly informed political figure is suggesting. As for helping the disabled it would be more like culling then.
> 
> When do Waymo think a fully automomus vehicle will be on the road? I'd be interested why your view differs from someone less ignorant of where the technology is at.


@iheartuber @goneubering @uberdriverfornow 
Kick ur legs higher!!!!.....








.....And it still won't change a thing
Time tide and tech wait for no man


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> @iheartuber @goneubering @uberdriverfornow
> Kick ur legs higher!!!!.....
> 
> 
> ...


So when then?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> So when then?


You want a DATE?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> You want a DATE?


Well yes. If you are going to accomplish something and are spending 2 billion dollars a year doing it a time frame would be nice. Taking 30 years and spending 60 billion dollars of investors money to still be at the sub human standard they are at present would be silly?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Well yes. If you are going to accomplish something and are spending 2 billion dollars a year doing it a time frame would be nice. Taking 30 years and spending 60 billion dollars of investors money to still be at the sub human standard they are at present would be silly?


Men of foresight, vision and extreme wealth know the inevitability of SDC.
CALL Jeff Bezos and ask him for the date. He's lots smarter than me and just invested lots in SDC. Unless ur implying a man who built a trillion dollar company is being "silly"
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-aurora-self-driving-investment-funding-series-b/
Utah Department of Transportation officials said they actually so far have proven to be far safer than human-operated vehicles.

It's really the next step to getting toward zero fatalities," said UDOT Deputy Director Jason Davis. He adds that 36,000 people die on the nation's roads each year, and 94 percent are caused by human error - which self-driving cars may reduce.

That's because those cars will never have problems with
A. drunken driving or distracted driving - such as while using a cellphone -
B. and their programming forces them to obey speed limits
C. and other traffic laws.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Men of foresight, vision and extreme wealth know the inevitability of SDC.
> CALL Jeff Bezos and ask him for the date. He's lots smarter than me and just invested lots in SDC. Unless ur implying a man who built a trillion dollar company is being "silly"
> https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-aurora-self-driving-investment-funding-series-b/
> Utah Department of Transportation officials said they actually so far have proven to be far safer than human-operated vehicles.
> ...


So when. Sorry 2 billion dollars a year been blown. Psych wards are full of people with vision. This is real money that has to be found in the real world. Investors and shareholders think it matters.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> So when. Sorry 2 billion dollars a year been blown. Psych wards are full of people with vision. This is real money that has to be found in the real world. Investors and shareholders think it matters.


Men of foresight, vision, extreme wealth, governments, insurance companies and institutional investors know the inevitability of SDC.
CALL Jeff Bezos and ask him for the date. He's lots smarter than me and just invested lots in SDC. Unless ur implying a man who built a trillion dollar company is being "silly"

Or call the state of Utah or SoftBank of Japan.

I don't offer "personal emotional opinions" like u & @iheartuber and his multiple tomato Greg accounts.
I only post links to information


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

0x3imf3 said:


> Comma.ai and Tesla are the two honest sources on the state of A.I. and self-driving. Both are the at the front of the race and will straight up tell you we are hundreds of years at best from Class 4 self-driving that has acceptable accident rates..


So far Tesla doesn't have a great track record.


----------

